# New Guy



## Derumac (Mar 22, 2016)

I have been a member at ASF for a while and thought I would come over and check out IMF.I'm 48 years old.6 ft 200 lbs 20%body fat. Just trying to get better one day at a time


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome to IMF...


----------



## brazey (Mar 23, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome..


----------

